# cualquiera de



## aufildujour

Bonjour!

Estoy haciendo una traducción que me trae loca. A ver si me podeis ayudar:

La frase en español: la creación de sistemas que aseguren la calidad de la educación recibida en cualquiera de los 45 paises.

La création de systèmes qui assurent la qualité de l'éducation réçue à n'importe quel pays des 45. 

No sé si se puede decir así.
Dans l'attente de vous lire


----------



## PuebloUnido

Hola

La création de systèmes qui assurent la qualité de l'éducation reçue dans n'importe lequel des 45 pays.

A+


----------



## superpupi

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
¿Alguien sabe como puedo traducir esta frase???: "*Cualquiera* de las tareas anteriores podrá ser delegada en..." No tengo manera de encontrar algo equivalente para cualquiiera, no me gusta quiconque, ni n'importe quelle...no sé. alguien tiene alguna idea???Gracias


----------



## swift

Buenos días:

¿Ya intentaste con "toutes"?

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- N'importe laquelle de...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## hadast

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Bonsoir à tous! J'ai besoin d'un peu d'aide... Comment dois je traduire *cualquiera *ici?
Si ha comprado la entrada con antelación, puede dirigirse directamente a cualquiera de las entradas del recinto.
vous pouvez vous diriger directement à ... des entrées de l'enceinte.
Merci en avance!


----------



## Cenimurcia

sería : "n'importe laquelle des entrées" pero suena poco elegante, a ver si vienen más sugerencias...


----------



## Paquita

Un poco alejado del original...pero con sentido idéntico  "à l'entrée de l'enceinte de votre choix"


----------



## hadast

Voilà! Merci Paquit&! et merci Cenimurcia!


----------



## Alysa

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola, buenas tardes

¿Sería correcto decir en francés "n'importe qui d'entre nous" para expresar "cualquiera de nosotros?

Contexto: "Desconocemos su nombre, pero no importa: podría ser cualquiera de nosotros"

Mi intento: "On ne connaît pas son nom, mais cela n'a pas d'importance: il pourrait être n'importe qui d'entre nous"

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Cenimurcia

"cela pourrait être n'importe lequel d'entre nous" mejor


----------



## Avoenchanteur

Bonsoir Cenimurcia estoy contigo -!, ta traduction me paraît meilleure pour n'importe lequel d'entre nous.


----------



## Alysa

Gracias por vuestra respuesta 

Hay algo que no me ha quedado claro... "*cela*"  aparece ya en la oración anterior. ¿Tendría que repetir *cela* de nuevo?

Saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Alysa said:


> Gracias por vuestra respuesta
> 
> Hay algo que no me ha quedado claro... "*cela*"  aparece ya en la oración anterior. ¿Tendría que repetir *cela* de nuevo?
> 
> Saludos


Cela dépend, il nous faudrait la phrase antérieure pour savoir si on peut s'en passer ou non.
En todo caso será el tema de otro hilo .
Règle 2

Martine (Mod...)


----------



## Alysa

Cintia&Martine said:


> Cela dépend, il nous faudrait la phrase antérieure pour savoir si on peut s'en passer ou non.
> En todo caso será el tema de otro hilo .
> Règle 2
> 
> Martine (Mod...)


 

Hola, buenas noches de nuevo

"Quoteo" parte de mi propio "post" ya que la frase anterior aparecía en él:



> Contexto: "Desconocemos su nombre, pero no importa: podría ser cualquiera de nosotros"
> 
> Mi intento: "On ne connaît pas son nom, mais *cela* n'a pas d'importance: il pourrait être n'importe qui d'entre nous"


 
De ahí mi pregunta, teniendo en cuenta la respuesta dada con relación al contexto expuesto, aunque no fuese este el título del hilo.

Saludos de nuevo también


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Oups... estoy ciega.
Daría pues:
"On ne connaît pas son nom, mais cela n'a pas d'importance : cela pourrait être n'importe lequel d'entre nous

Pour la deuxième phrase je préfèrerais :
- il pourrait s'agir de n'importe lequel d'entre nous

Pero espera la propuesta de Gévy para el primero.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Alysa:

Tu peux éviter la répétition en utilisant dans cette phrase: *mais peu importe. *

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Alysa

Muchas gracias, Cintia&Martine 

No te preocupes, yo tampoco veo mucho a estas horas 

Esperaré la amable aportacion de Gévy.

Buenas noches, hasta mañana.


----------



## Alysa

Gévy said:


> Bonjour Alysa:
> 
> Tu peux éviter la répétition en utilisant dans cette phrase: *mais peu importe. *
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


 

Uyyy.. Gracias, Gévy. Escribía sin saber que tu post ya estaba aquí.

Sí, me parece muy adecuada tu corrección.

Muchas gracias y un saludo


----------

